# Arthritis Meds



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

My Golden is 10. I remember noticing she was stiff when she got up when she was just a puppy. I found it odd, but she ran really hard and fast, and was very active, so I assumed it was normal.

It wasn't. I started her on food with glucosamine in it when she was a year or 18 months old. She remained extremely active - running, swimming, and of a good, lean, healthy weight. That worked til about 5 years old. Then on recommendation of my vet, I put her on a glucosamine and chondroitin supplement. Worked until this past summer - running, swimming, playing hard. Again, after talking with my vet, we put her on Sashas Blend, which is an all natural supplement, and it has been wonderful for my dog. No more stiffness and discomfort, except when she overdoes it (or I let her overdo it). She still plays ball, runs and hikes and jumps onto my bed.

I do highly recommend talking to your vet - because your dog's age, history, weight, activity level, etc. will make a difference. I would guess, for example, that a dog who has not been very active its whole life and suffers arthritis will be treated in a different fashion from a highly active dog who has pain but still wants to run. Also, if your dog doesn't respond to one treatment, there are others. I know many people here have had their dogs on supplements and meds for pain and arthritis with great successes. 

The main thing to know is that there ARE ways to keep your old soul comfortable and I truly believe it is our duty to make the right choices for them.


----------



## 2StupidDogs (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks for your response. The vet recommended the supplements she's on and said stick with the Rimadyl and if it doesn't do the trick we'll try something else. I'm curious about what else there is.... I'm intrigued by the Sasha's Blend. Sounds great! I found it online....can you only get it online or does some independent shop carry it, too?


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

2StupidDogs said:


> Thanks for your response. The vet recommended the supplements she's on and said stick with the Rimadyl and if it doesn't do the trick we'll try something else. I'm curious about what else there is.... I'm intrigued by the Sasha's Blend. Sounds great! I found it online....can you only get it online or does some independent shop carry it, too?


I get it through my vet. I have to say, when I had first heard about it in the park a few years ago, I was skeptical. Everyone raved about it. I thought, whatever, sounds like a hokey homemade remedy.

So I was very surprised when my vet recommended it in May during Tee's annual check-up. I spent a few weeks researching it - I could not find a single negative review online - spoke more with my vet - and decided to give it a try. I use the powder form ($90 for a large tub, which lasts about 6 weeks). It stinks (it's made from non-endangered sea creatures) but miraculously, Tesia loves it. It takes about 4-6 weeks to see results - but no word of a lie, my 10-year-old has not shown stiffness since it kicked in and started working in August. I have been amazed. I love that it's not a drug - and I'm very thankful she likes it and that it didn't affect her sensitive tummy. Mostly, I'm just happy she isn't in pain anymore! I really would recommend it - worth asking your vet about.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Here is a sticky you should take a look at:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...supplements-etc-arthritis-joint-problems.html



2StupidDogs said:


> The vet recommended the supplements she's on and said stick with the Rimadyl and if it doesn't do the trick we'll try something else. I'm curious about what else there is....


Your vet might want to try another NSAID with a "wash out" period of at least 10 days for the stomach lining to repair itself in case damage was done. Every dog is a individual and will respond differently to various NSAID's, there are quite a few.

Ascriptin helped Tucker get over minor injuries in his younger days, overall he did great until he reached 12 1/2. Then tried Metacam on recomendation from the orthopedic specialist, no improvement. Tried Deramaxx, saw improvement, but it almost killed him. There is no such thing as a "safe" NSAID, any one of them can do damage whether it be over time or within days. Depends on the dog.

Give acupuncture or laser treatments a try. It worked wonders for not only my guy but many others on this forum. 

Whoever my next dog will be, NSAID's will be a last resort. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I've had two "hip" dogs with orthopedic issues (hip dysplasia) as well as arthritis in their later years. We kept them on Cosequin DS and Omega 3 anti-inflammatory doses with good success. We used Rimadyl with them as needed, only occasionally. We used Adequin Injections with our first Golden, which in retrospect I don't think worked well. We also added in acupuncture with him, with fabulous results. Towards the end of his life we switched the Rimadyl for Metacam and it worked fairly well. 

Our second golden got acupuncture with massage, chiropracty, laser treatments and prescribed Chinese supplements. They helped him stay off Rimady until the very end, when he was diagnosed with hemangiosarcoma and treatment protocol required us to stop acupuncture. His weight was much lower too (59 lbs) and that helped him a lot. Keeping them trim is recommended for dogs with orthopedic and arthritic issues. 

Our acupuncture vet sent her own Rottweiler to water therapy at a nearby veterinary referral center with great results.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Here's what I used with my old guy.
1. Glucosamine (glycoflex III) - limited improvement and you need to give it about 3 months to decide if it is working.
2. Duralactin - good results for a few months. I used it in conjunction with the glusosamine.
3. Deramaxx - only used it for a few days and Copper ended up with pancreatitis. There were other factors too so we could not say exactly what caused it. He was in the hospital for 5 days so we stopped it. GoldenCamper's Tucker had a severe reaction after only two pills I believe and it almost killed him.
4. Rimadyl - used in conjunction with the duralactin once the duralactin was not enough.
5. When the rimadyl caused bleeding in his GI tract we switched to prednisone.
6. SAM-e was recommended by both his ortho vet and internal specialist. He was only on it for a month or so before cancer took him away, but I was seeing an improvement in his mobility. Caution: SAM-e cannot be used with tramadol (a pain reliever frequently prescribed for arthritis).
7. Acunpuncture and laser light therapy. We started this about 2.5 months before Copper died. It made a noticeable improvement. Often even as we left the vet's office. Many people have been able to get to a "management" level of treatment, but due to many reasons he had to have them every week or two.

He got fish oil all the time too and sometimes a fish if I had good luck that day. It is a trail and error thing and you will have to see what works best for your girl.


----------



## ChiPack (Jan 22, 2010)

Walter, although I have no idea his actual age, is a senior, and he takes Dasuquin to manage his joints. Since he has a bad leg, the rest of his joints are under a lot of stress. This is his full vitamin list:

1. Dasuquin
2. Fish oil 
3. Shark Liver Oil
4. Milk Thistle 
5. Vitamin E 

He is doing really well with these, and my vet approved.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

I have had Jade (not a golden) on Metacam for 2 years now, she has arthritis in her spine and whilst I had concerns about it initially I know she would not be with us now if she hadn't been on it she is also on Glucosamine but in all honesty I don't think with her level of arthritis it helps that much now but Carry on with it as it cant do any harm.


----------

